# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  Urban Survival Pack

## Dunmaghlas

I'm about to buy a 3V Gear sling bag because I've heard good things about it and I can afford it. Anyone have any better ideas? Mostly need a compact sling bag with molle and has to be black. I don't need Rikers or whatnot spotting me a mile down a Detroit road when TEOTWAWKI hits.

----------


## crashdive123

Good luck with that.

----------


## kyratshooter

Yes, I looked up both Rikers and "whatnot" and there is no definition of either term on Google, so I am having difficulty discussing a bag suitable for their use. 

BTW, black is not the best urban camo color.  No solid color is good camo, even at night.  You might as well wear blaze orange because you will stick out like a "ninja boy scout" on duty at the mall.  

You want camo in an urban situation then wear urban clothes.  You want to transport gear, do it in an urban fashion, not some off balance, survival yuppie sling bag.

Next point, why are you in a place where you need all this concern.  Detroit is not Stalingrad and the entire city is not leveled to rubble.  There are some bad areas but some of Detroit's suburbs are among the best places to live in the nation.  During most riots the destruction stops at a well defined border, usually at a point where the rioters know they are not safe if they intrude past that point.  TPTB simply do not care if they burn down their own neighborhoods but if they cross the line into "tax payer territory" they will be dealt with.

If you are in a temporary urban uproar the logical thing is not to go where the action is but to move into the calm and protected areas.  That might be a block away or across the bridge, but it likely will not include a hike to Toledo. 

When seeking protection being dressed all in black and carrying something that appears to be a satchel charge, like an international terrorist, might not be a wise move. 

Also I might add that if you are moving in a manner that you can be spotted a mile away you are doing it wrong.  You need some serious work on your escape and evasion skills and not a new pack.

----------


## Rick

Just as an example...not good urban camo especially in Detroit. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Good urban camo even in Detroit.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Antonyraison

> Yes, I looked up both Rikers and "whatnot" and there is no definition of either term on Google, so I am having difficulty discussing a bag suitable for their use. 
> 
> BTW, black is not the best urban camo color.  No solid color is good camo, even at night.  You might as well wear blaze orange because you will stick out like a "ninja boy scout" on duty at the mall.  
> 
> You want camo in an urban situation then wear urban clothes.  You want to transport gear, do it in an urban fashion, not some off balance, survival yuppie sling bag.
> 
> Next point, why are you in a place where you need all this concern.  Detroit is not Stalingrad and the entire city is not leveled to rubble.  There are some bad areas but some of Detroit's suburbs are among the best places to live in the nation.  During most riots the destruction stops at a well defined border, usually at a point where the rioters know they are not safe if they intrude past that point.  TPTB simply do not care if they burn down their own neighborhoods but if they cross the line into "tax payer territory" they will be dealt with.
> 
> If you are in a temporary urban uproar the logical thing is not to go where the action is but to move into the calm and protected areas.  That might be a block away or across the bridge, but it likely will not include a hike to Toledo. 
> ...


hahahahahahah thanks for the laugh.
Seesh man lol 
Everyday In Johannesburg is a survival situation man...
Dont look out of place in an urban situation..
Simply look like everyone else does.....

----------


## Billofthenorth

A lot depends upon the nature of the riot. In many of them property not people is the target. You might find yourself caught up in a race riot or similar situation though where you could be at risk. 
This time of year the Halloween stores are opening, you can find lots of wigs, fake beards and other costume items that are lightweight and will fit inside your pack. Throw something on, elude your pursuers and change into something else around the corner. The idea is to blend with the local culture not stand out.

----------


## madmax

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## kyratshooter

Yea, what Mad Max said.

----------


## Wildthang

Try a hello kitty backpack and some of those baggy pants that look like they are going to fall off, you will blend right in😁

----------


## mailiyat

> Yes, I looked up both Rikers and "whatnot" and there is no definition of either term on Google, so I am having difficulty discussing a bag suitable for their use. 
> 
> BTW, black is not the best urban camo color.  No solid color is good camo, even at night.  You might as well wear blaze orange because you will stick out like a "ninja boy scout" on duty at the mall.  
> 
> You want camo in an urban situation then wear urban clothes.  You want to transport gear, do it in an urban fashion, not some off balance, survival yuppie sling bag.
> 
> Next point, why are you in a place where you need all this concern.  Detroit is not Stalingrad and the entire city is not leveled to rubble.  There are some bad areas but some of Detroit's suburbs are among the best places to live in the nation.  During most riots the destruction stops at a well defined border, usually at a point where the rioters know they are not safe if they intrude past that point.  TPTB simply do not care if they burn down their own neighborhoods but if they cross the line into "tax payer territory" they will be dealt with.
> 
> If you are in a temporary urban uproar the logical thing is not to go where the action is but to move into the calm and protected areas.  That might be a block away or across the bridge, but it likely will not include a hike to Toledo. 
> ...


Anyone have any better ideas? Mostly need a compact sling bag with molle and has to be black. I don't need Rikers or whatnot spotting me a mile down a Detroit road when TEOTWAWKI hits.

----------


## madmax

Plain old Jansport book bag and street clothes.  I can't carry a sling bag any distance before it gets uncomfortable.  Try it.

----------


## crashdive123

Don't know if they sell them in Algeria, but our latest member has been banned twice now.

----------


## Rick

His lack of originality was original.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Why not just use a wheel barrow?

Alan

----------


## WolfVanZandt

Hmm...I thought "urban survival pack" was called "Walmart".

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Do not stand behind the man with the RPG. Don't ask me how I know that. Just take my word for it. That cat pushin' the wheelbarrow is in a baaaaad location. Stuff could get singed. You know....stuff, when things go down.

Tiny, on the other hand, has the right idea. You can never have too many guns or too many boolits as long as the boolits fit the guns of course.

----------


## oldsoldier

Know this is a old post, but in any situation "blend in" is rule #1. In the woods wear colors you find there, desert the same, Urban or suburban even more so. While a pack, "man" purse, knapsack or what not is becoming more common to have something large enough to carry any supplies would stand out. I've started wearing 5.11 brand clothing. Not at all "tactical" or stand out looking. you can carry a lot of smaller items. Depending on the weather you can get a Scoville (sp?) vest or jacket. Somewhat like a Photographers vest except the pockets/ pouches are inside and hidden.

----------


## WolfVanZandt

Yeah. Coloradoans go to the store to get what they need. But now about half of us are transplants so the stores empty when the weather services (who can't predict past two days here) says it's gonna dew heavily in a week. Me? I took a crash course on how to be a Coloradoan. It was one of those "When I grow up I wanna be a Coloradoan" things.

----------


## Solar Geek

> Know this is a old post, but in any situation "blend in" is rule #1. In the woods wear colors you find there, desert the same, Urban or suburban even more so. While a pack, "man" purse, knapsack or what not is becoming more common to have something large enough to carry any supplies would stand out. I've started wearing 5.11 brand clothing. Not at all "tactical" or stand out looking. you can carry a lot of smaller items. Depending on the weather you can get a Scoville (sp?) vest or jacket. Somewhat like a Photographers vest except the pockets/ pouches are inside and hidden.


Sorry, that I have been gone from the forum here forever but even longer ago (not a real phrase but it applies here), at Ron Fontaine's (grrhh don't get me started) Survival Topics forum, there were many many discussions of blending in. At that time, there were not that many options for women to hide items on their body but since more than a decade has passed, Duluth Trading (online and real stores) has just an excellent many many pocketed "gardening vest" that I purchased and boy, you could hide a bazooka in it. Anyhow, given we have now lived on 50 wooded acres, I want to get a darker colored one as the super light color would just stand out winter or summer. 

But I agree with your 5.11 clothing description also. I have several pairs of pants like new 1 in black, and 1 in tannish, that will fit nicely once I finish losing this weight I gained back over December. They blend in both in the city, country and suburpia.

----------

